# Necron Army Showcase



## Awaken Realms (May 2, 2014)

Hey There!

We have painted some Necron units. What do you think about it? 









































































• Watch the gallery of Necron Army at full resolution!
• You can watch more in our gallery!
• If you want to be inform about our best new works, subscribe our newsletter!


----------



## LordNecross (Aug 14, 2014)

So good ;_;

Me want. Oh well too poor at the moment.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Gorgeous painting. The weathering is a bit too much for me, but the blue is appealing. I've been doing a ton of blue on my 'crons as well, easily my favourite colour choice for their energy workings.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Your work is fantastic as always. My complaint though, is that every thing you do, looks the same. Yes, different paint schemes. But it just all appears the same to me.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I just noticed there's 9 Immortals in the first pic and 1 Immortal with the 5 Deathmarks in the second. Jokingly solidifies your point, Loki. Even Mr. Realms couldn't tell them apart for the pictures! :laugh:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Lovely stuff! :good:


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

how much does it cost to get you guys to do an army like that?


----------



## Awaken Realms (May 2, 2014)

subtlejoe said:


> how much does it cost to get you guys to do an army like that?


It depends on exactly unit types - this kind of army in High Quality can cost more or less 1000 GBP (everything done) + model cost.
If you would like to know exact pricing, just send us an email at [email protected] and we will be happy to answer all the questions.


----------



## Awaken Realms (May 2, 2014)

Loki1416 said:


> Your work is fantastic as always. My complaint though, is that every thing you do, looks the same. Yes, different paint schemes. But it just all appears the same to me.




I see - thanks for the feedback. As for now we are making few projects that will hopefully surprise you with the style used ; ) 
Also we are opened for suggestion - if there is something you would like to see, just let us know, maybe we will implement it!


----------



## Awaken Realms (May 2, 2014)

Sorry for delay answer. We are so busy. But we read ALL your posts and we are always happy to get your feedback. It`s always inspiring and let us improve the quality of our works. Thanks!


----------

